# My african cichlids



## Smbpinoy (Nov 8, 2013)

*My african cichlids and Catfish pics. Updated.*

Here are some pics from my cichlid tank. I will try to add more especially my synos, its hard to take a pic of these elusive little fellas.




























































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Smb

Great pics of your cichlids. Just a quick question? What kind of camera r u using?
The quality looks amazing. 

Thanks


----------



## Smbpinoy (Nov 8, 2013)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Smb
> 
> Great pics of your cichlids. Just a quick question? What kind of camera r u using?
> 
> ...


Thanks! I am using a Canon T3i DSLR camera with a 50mm prime lens.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Smbpinoy (Nov 8, 2013)

Plecos

























Synos and Asian Upside down

















































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

great pics, those pics makes me wanna get back into cichlids


----------

